

In-text Monetization Innovators Team Up: Skimlinks Acquires Atma Links - leithy
http://blog.skimlinks.com/2011/07/07/skimlinks-acquires-atmalinks/

======
GrowthAngels
Thats great news Alicia! Sounds like it will work out well for both parties
:-)

